# Asking for help with ideas. How am I going to do this??!!



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

So, I got a brand new 55 gallon and stand etc. Thursday for the YoYo's and I'm seeking advice. 

How do I rinse the tank out when it's 3/4 my weight and almost as tall as I am? (approx 4.5 feet wide, by 2.5' feet deep, and 3+' high). Does anyone have any suggestions that won't break my back? I'm wondering if I can just pour water in, rinse it around and dry with a cloth/siphen once it's on the stand....but I don't know if that's going to be effective. What about using conditioned water to rinse it with? 

I'm not planning on putting fish in for a bit, but I want to get it up-n-ready.

I am most likely setting this up solo, and CAN lift 100 lbs, but I don't want to do more than I have to...(legs are already bruised from bringing in 3 loads of 100+lbs of supplies from the car).

As always, I LOVE everyone's advice and critiques! Thank you all in advance.  

Happy days!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Blackbeard said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions that won't break my back?


Am lost here. What is wrong with the back yard and just slowly tipping it over. If the tank breaks you are ahead in that you will not ultimately have a bunch of carpet cleaning.




Blackbeard said:


> What about using conditioned water to rinse it with?


IMHO not necessary. When you fill the tank add dechlorinate (I recommend Prime).

TR


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

i suggest getting some help from someone. its not worth breaking the tank. or you. just get someone to help you cerry it in the back yard and up on its side. then hose it out. and back inside. if all else fails ask a neighbor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Tipping the tank in the yard has crossed my mind, just thought it might make the tank dirtier. I might just have to wait until my neighbors aren't busy, and bug one of them to help.  I'm just exhausted right now, and can't imagine lugging anything else by myself. 

Hadn't thought about carpet. I have tile floors. 

Thanks, Jones!  Here's to TX!!!! 
-M


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Chrispy! You're right... I'm just impatient, and don't like to ask people for help with manual labor. I'm a geek. :lol: 
I appreciate both of your points, as you've managed to talk sense into me.  Thanks.  

I CAN'T WAIT to have my new tank up-n-runnin'!  Patience is something I'm still learning through this hobby. Thank you both for whacking me with some logic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

DONT, let me repeat, DONT tip the tank when its full of water. you will break a seal doing that. start the tank on its side EMPTY, then just spray it out. or just use a wet rag, wash out everything you can, then fill the tank up, and drain it with a siphon hose. 
dont break your new tank by trying to tip it when its full


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Excellent info!!! Thanks so much Goodmike!  I doubt I'd be able to tip it once it's full, but I never thought about the weight breaking the seal. Still waiting on my neighbors to come home so I can bug them for help.  

Again, THANK YOU, MIKE!!!  That information is priceless!! The tank's to dang expensive.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

If these are the demensions of the tank, its quite a bit larger then a 55. 

(approx 4.5 feet wide, by 2.5' feet deep, and 3+' high)

Unless your approximations are bad


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

My approximations are bad... The point is that it's HUUUUGE (to me)  It's not a deep tank, but it's tall and long. No matter no mo'. Gonna get a neighbor to help.  
Thanks all for your help and advice.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Blackbeard's 55G is probably 48 x 13 x 21.

The 5 plates of glass should be a minimum thickness is 1/4" which includes a factor of safety of approximately 3.

The frame and sealing should have a factor of safety of approximately 6.

Hence my post


jones57742 said:


> If the tank breaks you are ahead in that you will not ultimately have a bunch of carpet cleaning.


.
If the tank is to fail catastrophically next week, next month, next year it is better for the catastrophic failure to occur via dynamic tipping in the back yard than stationary (static) in the house.

TR


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

ok...seriously, what??


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright... Thank you all for the help... I've remedied the problem. My neighbor helped me clean it. No further posts needed here.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

What I did was fill it a half way. Take a sponge and wiping cloth and cleaned it. With just warm water. then I siphoned it out in to a 13g garbage can. did that a couple times bam just like that clean tank


----------

